# Sticky Steering: Coverage 14232 Letter from GM



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just got this for both my 2012 ECO MT and 2012 LS MT:



GM Letter said:


> This letter is intended to make you aware that some 2012 model year Chevrolet Cruze vehicles may have increased friction in the steering system. This could cause the steering wheel to stick in the straight-ahead position after driving long distances on a straight highway. The steering wheel can be turned but it may require increased effort.
> 
> *Do not take your vehicle to your Chevrolet dealer as a result of this letter unless you believe that your vehicle has the condition as described above.*


The letter extends this service to 10 years/150,000 miles from initial purchase. It also includes a reimbursement form if you have already paid for this repair.

Since I receveid it for both cars I'd say this is a fleet wide issue. I don't know if it includes 2011, 2013, or 2014 model years as my letters specifically state 2012. So for those of you who have this problem it appears GM has figured out the problem and is fixing those cars that have the sticky steering issue.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well, I guess my initial info was correct......thats how I got it....10/150.

I do not remember it being year specific......I do know that the Equinox and GMC derivitave are having the same issue and their warranty was extended as well.

Rob


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I bet every single letter is year specific. My water pump extension was also year specific.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hurray! I was getting worried about having this reoccur - my car is just about to be out of the B2B warranty that would cover rack replacement again if needed.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

So they'll keep replacing it or they'll say it's been done once now we can't help you like they did with the cobalts?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

money_man said:


> So they'll keep replacing it or they'll say it's been done once now we can't help you like they did with the cobalts?
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Unknown. From what's been reported here it appears GM may have solved the issue and is no longer guessing.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Isn't there a software update that supposedly actually works now?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is it just a software update? I love me some software updates. So if you have the problem do they need to witness it or just take your word for it and do the software update? 

I know with my escape we just told them there was a new update for the steering software and they had it in and out in less than 15 mins with no hassle


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

When I took mine in, they just updated the software, never even test drove it.

Would be nice if I get this letter as well though, be nice to have that little bit of extra piece of mind.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

money_man said:


> So if you have the problem do they need to witness it or just take your word for it and do the software update?
> I know with my escape we just told them there was a new update for the steering software and they had it in and out in less than 15 mins with no hassle


Depends on the dealer. My dealer did my first software update (an older version than the one currently being flashed) while I was there for an oil change, based only on my report of the problem. The second time, I asked them to ride with me and witness the problem, because it was doing it right at that time, and I figured that if they were going to have to start replacing parts, I would have that out of the way and not have to wait for it to happen at a time I could pull in and show them.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

I got mine as well saying 2013, Gonna be model specific for the letters sent out but it's gonna encompass a bunch of us like the water pump. 

As for replace once and done, that didn't work out for the water pumps and possibly the PCV as the cars age.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Funny thing. Earlier when I was looking up something on the emissions warranty, I noticed this on my Warranty Tracker:









Must be the extended steering warranty. Bet my letter will be coming later this week.


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

What software do they update? I have had this happen every now and then but it didn't seem like something to take it in for, and after my b2b ran up I figured it was just something I would deal with later anyways...


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

neirfin said:


> What software do they update? I have had this happen every now and then but it didn't seem like something to take it in for, and after my b2b ran up I figured it was just something I would deal with later anyways...


Steering Control Module


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Good catch, just checked mine, same thing.





revjpeterson said:


> Funny thing. Earlier when I was looking up something on the emissions warranty, I noticed this on my Warranty Tracker:
> 
> View attachment 124178
> 
> ...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If it was as simple of an issue as a software update there would be no reason to extend the warranty on the car, just do a recall and fix the problem on all effected cars. 

As with the water pump warranty extension its more likely they have no current working fix and are trying to make current owners feel better about the issue or possibility of it effecting us later. I'm sure the next owner will enjoy the remainder of the warranty when I sell my car, probably make the dealer feel nice to knowing they don't have to pay to fix these issues too. 

Really nice my car devalues more each month than the payments I'm making, guess that's one nice thing about this warranty extension(since I'm stuck with the car for awhile longer).


----------



## ParisTNDude (Oct 7, 2013)

MilTownSHO said:


> When I took mine in, they just updated the software, never even test drove it.
> 
> Would be nice if I get this letter as well though, be nice to have that little bit of extra piece of mind.


Geeesshhh, I read about this irritant in the Diesel specific Cruzetalk threads and was curious about it. Each issue that some of you have reported, naturally, mine, soon after hearing about it comes up with the problem...02 sensors as an example...had my second one replaced a couple weeks ago. 

This thing is something like a virus, you hear about it or get near to it and you catch it. Same with the notchy steering rack problem...I noticed the malady last week on an 80 mile trip at 55-65 mph. You let the steering wheel "rest" on a straight ahead stretch of road and when it begins to wander even a slightest bit, you turn the steering wheel ever so slightly to correct course and it takes some effort to turn...then it breaks loose and you over correct. It's not dangerous or any huge problem, but it's one of those niggling things that you start feeling for it at every slight turn of the wheel and it just ruins the driving experience.

I got my letter in the mail yesterday addressing 2014 Cruzes, so, yeah... it appears it's happening in all years. My dealership knows me well and they probably hate to see me coming.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

ParisTNDude said:


> Geeesshhh, I read about this irritant in the Diesel specific Cruzetalk threads and was curious about it. Each issue that some of you have reported, naturally, mine, soon after hearing about it comes up with the problem...02 sensors as an example...had my second one replaced a couple weeks ago.
> 
> This thing is something like a virus, you hear about it or get near to it and you catch it. Same with the notchy steering rack problem...I noticed the malady last week on an 80 mile trip at 55-65 mph. You let the steering wheel "rest" on a straight ahead stretch of road and when it begins to wander even a slightest bit, you turn the steering wheel ever so slightly to correct course and it takes some effort to turn...then it breaks loose and you over correct. It's not dangerous or any huge problem, but it's one of those niggling things that you start feeling for it at every slight turn of the wheel and it just ruins the driving experience.
> 
> I got my letter in the mail yesterday addressing 2014 Cruzes, so, yeah... it appears it's happening in all years. My dealership knows me well and they probably hate to see me coming.


Welcome to the world of subliminal marketing.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I received the following from my truly excellent service advisor this morning:



truly excellent service advisor said:


> Condition - Some 2012-2014 model year (MY) Chevrolet Cruze and Volt, 2010-2014 MY Chevrolet Equinox and GMC Terrain, and 2013-2014 MY Chevrolet Malibu vehicles may have increased friction in the steering system. This could cause the steering wheel to stick in the straight-ahead position after driving long distances on a straight highway. The steering wheel can be turned but it may require increased effort.
> 
> Special Coverage Adjustment
> 
> ...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That's a lot of cars with this issue. I wonder if GM is doing it this way to prevent the NHTSA from ordering another recall.


----------



## hydrasport (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got my letter today for our 2012 and jumped into the forum ready to let everyone know about the GM extended coverage. I didn't look around at all of the new comments showing up on this issue, but rather went to one of my old posts and started it up again. sorry about that. 

But as far as a reflash, I hope that is all that it takes. I don't want the GM techs turning wrenches on my car unless absolutely necasary. They worked on my vette while it was still under warranty and messed up more than they fixed. Two trips and a total of 8 days on their lot just to replace a shifter.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

> But as far as a reflash, I hope that is all that it takes. I don't want the GM techs turning wrenches on my car unless absolutely necasary. They worked on my vette while it was still under warranty and messed up more than they fixed. Two trips and a total of 8 days on their lot just to replace a shifter.


Those jerks broke my windshield cowl drain box thing!

Not that I really care, but then they refused to replace it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

So GM sent letters out .. mine must be in Limbo ...


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

brian v said:


> So GM sent letters out .. mine must be in Limbo ...


Don't feel bad, I'm always the last person to get a letter from GM, at least two weeks behind the pack. Must still be using pony express in my area.


----------



## tdirlmeier (Oct 30, 2013)

Got the letter for this issue on my 2011 Equinox but have yet to see one for my 2013 Cruze. Neither vehicle has any problems with the steering as of now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey all,


I would be happy to look into this further for anyone who has questions. I do know that this was issues December 4th, so it may take a bit to get all the letters out. Just send a private message to me along with your VIN! 


Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Nah ,, nada ,, No Thanks ,, anonamously pleased and I never feel bad that I don't get mail ...

Ever here this song ? Mail man stay way from my door , I got to many bills I don't need no more .. 

Well I don 't sing IT anýmore !


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

brian v said:


> Nah ,, nada ,, No Thanks ,, anonamously pleased and I never feel bad that I don't get mail ...
> 
> Ever here this song ? Mail man stay way from my door , I got to many bills I don't need no more ..
> 
> Well I don 't sing IT anýmore !


I never open unsolicited Mail.


----------



## WVDave (Feb 21, 2014)

Prior to receiving the letter from GM I was aware of the "sticky steering" problem as reported by owners in this forum and consequently (thought) I was alert to the symptoms. After a recent oil change and tire rotation, the next several times I drove my 2014 Cruze Diesel on the highway at highway speeds on a straight stretches I detected what felt like either a resistance to a slight steering motion after steering straight for 2-3 seconds or in other instances, I had a sensation that there was a blast of wind hitting the car from the side or the way a car feels when a front wheel momentarily slips on a small patch of ice. I paid close attention to when these happened, but frustratingly, on a long highway drive prior to taking it to the dealer did not detect a single instance. Nevertheless, I took it in to my dealer to at least have the problem logged. They had not had any of their customers report a similar problem but willingly looked up PI#1239 as I requested. They decided they wanted to immediately do the reprogram on the module while I waited. 30 minutes later, when driving the car out of the lot, I could immediately tell the steering was much improved. I realize now that the steering had always been bad on this car. I had to constantly make steering adjustments at all speeds, although I was not experiencing the "notchy" sensation. The human brain has quite a capacity to adjust to the need for excess steering inputs without the driver even being aware. Now the car steers as well as any car I have owned. My point is that owners should not wait until they experience notchy steering to get the update performed. It is possible that you have just become accustomed to substandard steering that was never intended by the GM engineers. Once again, I was pleased with the response by my Chevrolet dealer. They focused on responding to and solving my problem and fixed it immediately and without an appointment.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Had mine replaced at 25k under warranty after some teeth polling. They replaced the steering gear assembly. According to my rep at the dealer the 13's and 14's should be able to be fixed with a reflash. The earlier cars affected are supposed to have the gear replaced.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

Fabulous! The service manger says they can't duplicate the sticky steering and of course, they will not fix it without duplicating it.

Special coverage warranty extension does no good when the dealer can never duplicate your problem.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Guess you have 2 choices: 1. Pull into the service bay while it is happening and tell them to jump in NOW and observe the problem. 2. Find a dealer who is willing to work within the warranty system to help you rather than using it as an excuse not to.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> Guess you have 2 choices: 1. Pull into the service bay while it is happening and tell them to jump in NOW and observe the problem. 2. Find a dealer who is willing to work within the warranty system to help you rather than using it as an excuse not to.


Honestly, I feel like this is $#$#@$$#.

Something this important should be a recall, not a warranty extension allowing the dealers to simply "Fail to duplicate".


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

PM Chevy Customer Care here. Sounds like your dealership needs a swift kick in the a$$.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

obermd said:


> PM Chevy Customer Care here. Sounds like your dealership needs a swift kick in the a$$.


*Amen, brother .. *and there's more than one dealership out there that's needs reminding for whom they work. I for one am thankful we've got Patsy G. and the bunch at Chevrolet Customer Care in our corner.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I got my letter to from GM on my 2012 eco. The dealership told me that 2013 and up gets the software update and 2012 and down gets the entire rack replaced. I never noticed any increased force that needed to be used after going in a straight direction for quite a while and so far I have 95000 miles on my car. I do however notice a slight sticking but nothing that bothers me enough to take my car in.


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

NYCruze2012 said:


> I got my letter to from GM on my 2012 eco. The dealership told me that 2013 and up gets the software update and 2012 and down gets the entire rack replaced. I never noticed any increased force that needed to be used after going in a straight direction for quite a while and so far I have 95000 miles on my car. I do however notice a slight sticking but nothing that bothers me enough to take my car in.


I've noticed the same, and also have not brought it in for the same reasons. However, now that they are sending out letters I might just call the dealer and find out if they'll do it.

The killer part for my case is the car has only done it at 50-60mph, going perfectly straight, on a flat road. That's not going to happen in the city so they'll never duplicate it unless they drive 30+ minutes out of their way.

I will call them tomorrow and see what they say.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

MyShibbyEco said:


> I've noticed the same, and also have not brought it in for the same reasons. However, now that they are sending out letters I might just call the dealer and find out if they'll do it.
> 
> The killer part for my case is the car has only done it at 50-60mph, going perfectly straight, on a flat road. That's not going to happen in the city so they'll never duplicate it unless they drive 30+ minutes out of their way.
> 
> I will call them tomorrow and see what they say.


Add to your symptom configuration the temperature between 55 and 60F and you have my symptoms.


----------



## Justinus (Aug 18, 2014)

obermd said:


> PM Chevy Customer Care here. Sounds like your dealership needs a swift kick in the a$$.


Already talked to someone at the 1-800 Chevrolet number, PM'ed customer care, and filed an NHTSA safety complaint (I made them put on file that I filed the complaint). I let them know I that I think this should be a recall instead of simply a special coverage warranty extension. Lastly, I asked them what I'm supposed to do since the dealer simply cannot duplicate the issue.

I don't have a defective battery cable, but I think that seems like recall territory, too. Sudden loss of power steering could cause all kinds of havoc with an inexperienced driver.

We'll see what happens.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

Just received my letter and I'm VERY glad GM is admitting there is something wrong


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

Received the letter last week and booked an appointment for this week. 2013 Cruze.

Will just be a reprogramming. 

Was fun to deal with driving the Coquihalla highway last week in a blizzard. Added a bit more pucker factor.


----------



## Merllin (Nov 1, 2013)

Hmm.. No reprogramming but complete replacement of the module? 

On parts hold right now, will be scheduling another appointment when the part arrives.


----------



## oisiaa (Jun 23, 2014)

I believe this will negatively affect fuel economy. This "sticking" behavior is a result of the steering system going into sleep mode. The software patch is preventing the system going to sleep. I personally will not get the update because the issue doesn't bother me.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

oisiaa said:


> I believe this will negatively affect fuel economy. This "sticking" behavior is a result of the steering system going into sleep mode. The software patch is preventing the system going to sleep. I personally will not get the update because the issue doesn't bother me.


This won't impact your fuel economy.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Just got this for both my 2012 ECO MT and 2012 LS MT:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never got this letter for my 2012 Eco.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman, if you're having the notchy steering issue, PM our Chevy Customer Care folks with your VIN and contact info. They can look up your car to verify it's covered (it should be) and give you something to take to your dealership just in case they balk. My dealership didn't. Do plan on two trips - one for diagnosis and one for repair as the steering rack has to be ordered.


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

Just had mine updated on Monday. Night and day difference.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

99_XC600 said:


> Just had mine updated on Monday. Night and day difference.


What difference did you notice?


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

The feeling of the dead rack has dissipated. Gone is the resistance in the steering wheel when making a slight adjustment to the right. It no longer gives the feeling of the rack as being Off/On while on the highway.

Even though it's still an electrical based steering system, I feel that you do have a better presence of road feel and feedback now that it's been updated.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> What difference did you notice?


Steering is smooth from wheel stop to stop regardless of how long its been sitting in one position. I had to "relearn" how to do lane maintenance steering.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I think the reason for the original design was done the way was to make lane station keeping while driving across Kansas. It backfired.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

It's good to see this being covered. I've only experience it in the first summer in 2011 after I bought my car, hasn't come back since. Nice to know that we are covered if it does develop into something though.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

My issue started coming back again towards the end of this winter. I have not taken it back yet and now that it's warm out I haven't noticed it recently. I never received the letter you guys are receiving. I wonder if it's because I already had a "repair" done? I'll get my VIN # later and check. I have a couple road trips later this month and I'm sure it will show up on those. If it does, I'm taking it back to the dealer. I've never been fond of how this car handles on the interstate even before the notchiness began. Other than that, it's been a pretty good car so far.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

tntfaguy said:


> My issue started coming back again towards the end of this winter. I have not taken it back yet and now that it's warm out I haven't noticed it recently. I never received the letter you guys are receiving. I wonder if it's because I already had a "repair" done? I'll get my VIN # later and check. I have a couple road trips later this month and I'm sure it will show up on those. If it does, I'm taking it back to the dealer. I've never been fond of how this car handles on the interstate even before the notchiness began. Other than that, it's been a pretty good car so far.


I had a repair done and still got the letter/extended coverage. Check out your warranty coverage on my.chevrolet.com.

Yeah, EPS cars are very, very sensitive at highway speeds. Took me a long while to get used to it. One twitch like you'd do in a hydraulic PS car and you're halfway across your lane.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I had a repair done and still got the letter/extended coverage. Check out your warranty coverage on my.chevrolet.com.
> 
> Yeah, EPS cars are very, very sensitive at highway speeds. Took me a long while to get used to it. One twitch like you'd do in a hydraulic PS car and you're halfway across your lane.


Yes, exactly. Also, the small size of the car compared to what I'm used to driving.

Edit: I do show both the 14311 and 14232 on my chevrolet site.


----------



## tntfaguy (Feb 25, 2014)

I just saw today that Ford is having a recall for intermittent steering issues. Hopefully, Chevy will soon follow. I wonder if the components are manufactured by the same company?


----------

